# Lepidolamprologus elongatus spawn



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

@ Feb 10








1 week later, wrigglers stacked up on back wall








another week later, free swimming 








2 weeks fee swimming








1 month FS








yesterday


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Cool!!!! Thanks for the follow up! Nice to see they are growing nicely.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Very cool! The third pic with the free swimming fry is great.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Very cool, congratulations.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow. Great fish! Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## mdront (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice job. Was it difficult for them to pair up? Any tankmates?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

They were sold to me as a year old possible pair, but that had never spawned.
They spawned within a week of getting them, and again a week or so ago. I had siphoned out some fry from the 1st spawn 2 weeks ago because they were in a cichlid community tank, and were getting gradually eaten.
Temp high 70sF, pH @7.8, with small daily water changes. The tank is heavily planted, so I use a weekly mineral plant supplement. 
2nd spawn








male


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

How big are the adults? What tank size?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Male is probably 7"-8", female 6".
They are in a 125 gal, which is in line with other tanks so a total of @ 300 gallons.
If I miss multiple feedings in a day, the population of fry in the grow out tank seems to quickly diminish, I believe its sibling cannibalism.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

replacement for the pic I deleted


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

fry update


----------



## mdront (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice looking fry, how is the survival rate. What other species do you keep with the parents?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

The first spawn for the pair, where the above fry are from, was a community of Geophagines and Synodontus, and the elongatus pair.
I siphoned about a dozen fry when things started to deteriorate, think there are 6-8 left, maybe more.
The 2nd spawn, I removed all fish but the parents, numbers are better, but they are still small, and I've had to put in a divider the tank to save the female.
The male is with the fry.


----------



## mdront (Sep 21, 2012)

Cool. I have their smaller cousin (Kendalli) Just the single one in the tank with some other cichlids. Quite an attitude on him, regularly chases the labs.

Your adults have some nice teeth on them for sure.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

The kendalli are quite beautiful, also on my wish list.
By the way, I spelled the genus wrong, should read Lepidiolamprologus.


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

Awesome spawn! I have a pair of these but still to young to spawn. I've heard a few times where the female has to be saved..


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

The divider I use has a couple spaces cut out, just big enough that she can pass thru, but he can't. Last night she was on his side, relaxed.


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

These are a very cool fish! congrats on the spawn :thumb:


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

1st Fry are now closing in on about 3", 2nd spawn 2" or less.


----------



## SmellinFishy (Mar 17, 2013)

This was a great spawn, should get some good $ for them baby's too! I had a pair of Nkambae but now only have a male. I picked up another female, but she's a kendalli . So now looking for mates for both.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool!


----------

